# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra dhe rebuse >  Sa kohë ju duhet deleve?

## Soni001

5 dele mund te hane 2 hektar bar ne 10 dite. 7 dele mund te hane 3 hektar bar ne 30 dite. Bari rritet me nje shpejtesi(norme) konstante dhe cdo dele han barin qe po rritet. Gjatesia e barit perpara se delet te fillonin te kullotnin eshte konstante. Sa dite ju duhet 16 deleve per te ngrene 7 hektar bar.

----------


## Soni001

****Gjatesia e barit perpara se delet te fillonin te kullotnin eshte e njejte

----------


## Borix

Kemi te meposhtmet:

*1*

5 dele --->  2 hektare -----> 10 dite

Atehere, per 1 dite, 5 dele hane 1/5 hektare.
*2*


7 dele ---> 3 ha -----> 30 dite

Atehere, per 1 dite, 7 dele hane 1/10 hektare
Tani, te 12 delet bashke, token prej 5 hektare e hane ne *x* dite. Kjo do te thote qe per 1 dite, 12 delet (pra, te dy grupet e deleve prej 5 dhe 7) hane 5/x hektare bar.

Atehere, 1/5 + 1/10 = 5/x, nga ku nxjerrim x = 50/3 dite.

Tani, kemi:

*3*

12 dele ----> 5 hektare ----> 50/3  dite

Per 1 dite, keto 12 dele hane 15/50 = 3/10 hektar bar.
*4*

5 dele --->  2 hektare -----> 10 dite

Atehere, per 1 dite, 5 dele hane 1/5 hektare.
Atehere, 12+5 = 17 dele hane 5+2 = 7 hektare bar per *y* dite, nga ku nxjerrim vleren y, dhene siperfaqja qe 17 delet hane perdite:   3/10 + 1/5 = 7/y ===> y = 14 dite. Pra, 17 dele hane 7 hektare per 14 dite.

Tani, ne na kerkohen 16 dele per 7 hektare. Algjebraikisht, supozojme se delet hane njelloj (pra, "procesojne" njelloj- "dhe cdo dele han barin qe po rritet."). Ky supozim eshte i vlefshem, sepse nese nje dele ha me pak se tjetra, atehere tjetra ha me shume dhe matematikisht shuma eshte konstante. Per thjeshtesi, supozohet se te gjitha hane njelloj.

Kjo do te thote se 1 dele ha 7 hektare per 17*14 dite.

Atehere, 16 dele hane 7 hektare bar per 17*14/16 = *14.875 dite,* gje qe eshte logjike. Pra, nese 17 deleve u duhen fiks 14 dite, atehere me nje dele me pak (gjithsej 16), do t'u duhet pa me shume kohe - gati 15 dite.

----------


## ^SHIU^

7 dele, 3 ha per 30 dite dmth qe 7 dele hane 0.1 ha per 1 dite.
perseri 5 dele, 2 ha per 10 dite dmth qe 5 dele hane 0.2 ha per 1 dite

Nqs krahasojme keto dy fjali me lart del se 2 dele (7-5) vec se prishin pune dhe ngadalsojne ngrenien e barit. Ato "hane" -0.1 ha ne dite ose secila "extra dele" "ha" -0.05 ha ne dite.

Kemi 16 dele. I ndajme ne 3 grupe nga 5 dhe ngelet 1 extra (3*5 +1) ne dite keto  hane (3*0.2)+(-0.05)=0.55 ha ne dite.
7 ha keto i hane per 7/0.55= 12.73 dite dhe kjo eshte pergjigja

----------


## King_Arthur

*ore po ti detyre shtepie e kishe kete dhe nuk po e  zgjidhje dot*

----------

